# exactly what are the dangers of drinking on klonopin ?



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

ive been taking 1mg of klonopin (clonazepam) for the past 3 years or so .............. im not drinking at the moment but for once im going to be less irresponsable and ask what the actual dangers are ???

jc


----------



## jft (Jan 10, 2005)

I do not know the pharmacology of course but is not klono an antiseizure drug that happens to be a benzo? I remember reading once that booze can increase the chance of seizure if on klono, but maybe that is only if one has a seizure disorder. I know folks who recreationally abuse benzos like xanax with booze and lose all memory, as in black out. I used to do this myself with valium back in the old hippie days. I lost track of many days back then. In general booze potentiates (is that the word???) benzoes. combines effects. It has to be harder on the liver as well, but I do not know cause I am just a dummy. I was told by a shrink that booze may affect the delivery of ssri's (you mentioned being on 20mgs of celexa) to your brain and effectively makes your ssri dead in the water, but I do not know if he was right either as he hated alcohol. You binge drink every three weeks, so you are not chronically imbibing. I know that other shrinks told me a beer or two on an ssri was not a problem, but getting wasted every night indeed was. I persoanlly try not to drink anything until the half life of my xanax (taken once in a while) is over.
jft


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

It could prove fatal, but comfortably numb will fill you in I'm sure. At the very least it could counter act the effects of the medication and a black out will ensue. If you're going to be an abominable dolt and drink on benzos, just stop taking them and post your medication to me. You dont know how f'ucking lucky you are to be able to get these...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

From what i've heard/been told by numb, it could indeed prove fatal, however, i have reason to belive that is if your stupid about it, 1 or 2 beers isnt' gonna hurt you, but i wouldn't go polish off a whole bottle of something, drink in moderation, i'm sure you will feel it faster anyways being on medication. You just have to take it slow, you dont need to be wasted, you can be social and have 1 or 2, or if u make sure its moderated more then that. Just be smart about it that's all, We all know what is good sense and bad, just make sure its good sense.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

The danger is added CNS depression. The alcohol and clonazepam combine to make you more drowsy and more drunk. This also increases the risk of black out's. I learned the hard way that clonazepam is about the worst benzo to mix with booze.

Now 1 or 2 beer with 1mg of clonazepam aint gonna kill you. But you will get drunk quicker if your on clonazepam. So if you must drink just drink beer or wine and only have 1 or 2 glasses.

I once mixed a shitload of booze with clonazepam when i was younger and dumber. I woke up on the kitchen floor sick as a goddamn dog with empty beer can's all around me. I think i drank a 18 pack but im not too sure.

I have absolutly no memory of what i did that night. It's a wonder that i didnt die. All i have to go by is ATM receipt's at some bar i went to.

Apparently i had been there till about 3 in the morning and i somehow made it home. There must be someone looking out for me up there that's all i can say. Also i had a huge tolerance for alcohol which probley kept me alive as well.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

cheers for the replies

just wish id never fuckin started these meds


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Why?


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

+[ thedeadpoet ]+ said:


> Why?


because now im basically addicted to klonopin


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

jc said:


> because now im basically addicted to klonopin


 If it makes you better who the hell cares? If you take a ssri or just about any other anti-depressant you will become physically dependant on it.

A diabetic has to take insulin everyday but you dont here them complaining about being addicted to insulin. A person who has hypertension has to take anti-hypertensives everyday as well.

It's pretty much the same thing.

Plus if you are just taking 1mg of klonopin a day it wouldnt be that hard to get off it. It's a pretty small dose.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

the truth is i like a few beers and with all these meds it makes it impossible to have a good night out without there being some kind of price to pay


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

most of us would love to be able to go out and have a few beers and be normal, but that's not our fate, maybe we'll all be stronger one day for having gone through this


----------

